# Funky Flapper



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

I think they've got something in the water!! I've never seen them get this bad before. I don't think they're THAT old, though.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Chlorine


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

Qplumb said:


> Chlorine


Well, now I know. Chlorine was in the water.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Or maybe somebody with a funky diet took an upper decker


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Kohler sharkfin flappers.


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> Kohler sharkfin flappers.


He's a sharp one. That's the toilet.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have the Kohler Santa Rosa too, my shark fin looks the same. Heavy chlorine in our water also.


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> I have the Kohler Santa Rosa too, my shark fin looks the same. Heavy chlorine in our water also.


When I first opened the tank, my first thought was, I didn't know they made those in green.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Aren't the Kohler OEM sharks red?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes they are.


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think the green ones are Gator flappers from Plumbmaster (Creed).


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

plbgbiz said:


> I think the green ones are Gator flappers from Plumbmaster (Creed).


The flappers I replaced were actually red. They were covered in green buildup from whatever was in the water, chlorine it seems. Unless you're just also asking about flapper colors.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Qplumb said:


> Or maybe somebody with a funky diet took an upper decker


I always wanted to do that to someone, just never had the nerve.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Snowyman800 said:


> The flappers I replaced were actually red. They were covered in green buildup from whatever was in the water, chlorine it seems. Unless you're just also asking about flapper colors.


the people probably put one of those green/blue jellied water cleaners/disinfectants in the tank..they do more damage than good...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Snowyman800 said:


> The flappers I replaced were actually red. They were covered in green buildup from whatever was in the water, chlorine it seems. Unless you're just also asking about flapper colors.


That's pretty wild. Never seen a flapper go from red to green.

We run into a lot of people using the chlorine cleaners that really concentrate the chlorine in the tank. Never seen that happen. A lot of distortion and rotted rubber but no color changes.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the people probably put one of those green/blue jellied water cleaners/disinfectants in the tank..they do more damage than good...


The picture in post #7 is from my house and I've never used in tank cleaner tabs. Flapper is Korky red shark fin replacement.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Debo22 said:


> The picture in post #7 is from my house and I've never used in tank cleaner tabs. Flapper is Korky red shark fin replacement.


What about sending those pics to Korky for their opinion?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> What about sending those pics to Korky for their opinion?


I'm not sure if it's anything to do with the flapper itself. Could just be the water. I just wiped my finger on it and the green comes off.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> The picture in post #7 is from my house and I've never used in tank cleaner tabs. Flapper is Korky red shark fin replacement.


wow, thats strange, and its only on the flapper, not the tank bottom or fill valve...when you rub it off the flapper , how does the rubber look? does it look like any of the flapper dissolved or damaged?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> wow, thats strange, and its only on the flapper, not the tank bottom or fill valve...when you rub it off the flapper , how does the rubber look? does it look like any of the flapper dissolved or damaged?


Flapper rubber felt fine, in the OP's picture he has one that's bloated and one that is normal both with the green.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Flapper rubber felt fine, in the OP's picture he has one that's bloated and one that is normal both with the green.


just for $hits and giggles, take your flapper and put it in a bowl of bleach and see if it turns green again, or what happens to the green residue thats already on it..that would determine if its chlorine thats doing it..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just for $hits and giggles, take your flapper and put it in a bowl of bleach and see if it turns green again, or what happens to the green residue thats already on it..that would determine if its chlorine thats doing it..


But that would require me to do work at my house. Doesn't it go against the plumber laziness code?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> But that would require me to do work at my house. Doesn't it go against the plumber laziness code?


well you can just take a new one and soak it to see if that green happens..that would be more of experimenting than working....lol


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

I showed them to my boss this morning when I saw him and he said the same thing, they must be putting cleaners or something inside the tank, even though it says not to do that on the tank.


----------



## Lucky Jack (Nov 14, 2015)

by the color it looks like something is breaking down copper tubing......luckyjack


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I just sent my pictures to Korky, I'll let you know what they reply.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Lucky Jack said:


> by the color it looks like something is breaking down copper tubing......luckyjack


That was my first thought. It looks like a copper patina.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here's the reply from Korky 
Thank you for taking time to contact us; we are always happy to honor the warranty on Korky toilet repair products. Sorry for the problems that your experiencing with your flapper but we do cover this flapper with a full 5 yrs. warranty, we would be please to send out a replacement. As every city's water conditions are different it is hard to know exactly how long it will last but we do cover it for 5 yrs. Some areas of the country (parts of FL and TX) use high concentrations of chlorine in the water supply to keep the water clean. Everyone’s water conditions are different it is hard to say how long it will hold up, in most areas it will fail before 5yrs. FL, CA, AZ, NV do fail much quicker. While our red flappers are designed to resist chlorine, excessive amounts of chlorine, whether present in the local water supply or a byproduct of a drop-in tank cleaner (i.e. - 2000 flushes, Clorox tablets) will shorten the lifespan of the product. I am not sure why our flapper is turning green, I would imagen that it is coming from the conditions in your water, I am not sure. How old is your flapper? would you like me to send out a replacement? If this is something that you are interested in, please provide me with your mailing address. 


Thank you for supporting our American-made Korky Products.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

No earth shattering info, but at least they replied. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Letterrip said:


> No earth shattering info, but at least they replied.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Long story to tell me she didn't know


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Bacterial growth most likely, city or well water? The water may have a high copper content, there is a bacteria that thrives on the copper. Can't remember the name, some kind of algae.


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

Legionnaires?!?


----------



## Snowyman800 (Jan 7, 2016)

Just kidding.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Qplumb said:


> Bacterial growth most likely, city or well water? The water may have a high copper content, there is a bacteria that thrives on the copper. Can't remember the name, some kind of algae.


City water


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> City water


The city should have their water quality reports online, might show what's in the water causing it.


----------

